

Exercise key to long, happy life - aaron695
http://www.sciencealert.com.au/news/20131009-24779.html

======
aaron695
Full text
-[http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2013/09/03/bjsports-2013-0...](http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2013/09/03/bjsports-2013-092814.full)

